# spotted or sharp pain during 2ww BFP singleton or twins



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Not too sure where to post this.

I have a question in regards to spotting.  I'd like to know anyone who spotted during their 2ww who had two embries put back and got a BFP with twins  or  singletons.  If they did have twins did they have more than 2 embries put back.  Just wonder if spotting could be a loss of an embrie. This could also go for a distinctive sharp pain!!!  Just a thought as I had 3 put back last time and I had three sharp pains over the 2ww the last one was the day before AF arrived!

Would love to hear some thoughts.  Maybe I have posted this in the wrong place.

Anne X


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,

Firstly, many sticky vibes to you! 

I spotted at the end of my TWW.  I was also cramping at the same time.  Much worse than AF cramping and yes, I had sharp pains too.  I was due to test at 14dp3dt, but as I really thought it was all over, I tested at 11dp3dt just to get it over with so I could move on.  To my great suprise, I tested positive - a nice strong pink line.

I had a FET and transfered 2 embies back.  Both were only of a fair quality, one was a 4 cell and the other an 8 cell (day 3).  I then had lots of bleeding (red blood, not just spotting) at 7 weeks.  The next day I went in for an u/s and we found out all was fine and there were two babies growing in there!  I have had several bleeding related scares since, but my twins are still with me and doing great at almost 17 weeks.

       vibes to you!


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Witters, thank you for your sticky vibes.

I read your post with interest as it knocks my theory right out of the window. It didn't take long    I think I've been doing the ICSI thing too long that it's messing up my head 

Love, Anne X


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry to throw out your theory!  Nature is a weird thing.  Never ever predictable - if only it was, we'd all be sane!


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

I saw this link on another thread. Hope it is of use to you.

http://www.pregnancy-info.net/spotting_bleeding_during_pregnancy.html

Debs


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi there,

I had ivf and transfered 2 embryos I had spotting and cramping 6dp3dt and 9dp3dt and got BFP my clinic thinks based on my beta at 15dp3dt that its twins have my u/s in 3 days so will know for sure then. If its twins then I will be sure that they implanted at the 6 and 9 days past transfer.

Good luck x

Ruthx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Anne

I had spotting on day 8 and on day 10 and I am having twins. At the time I was worried but also had a gut feeling that it could be both implanting as things had gone so well. Had a little discomfort but not really cramping as such.

When do you test? 

Good luck    

Rachel x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Anne

Just wanted to post and wish you luck for your test day.

Sending you lots of sticky vibes and     

Take care 

Shaz xxxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

A question for Witters, you said you spotted at the end of your 2ww, could you tell me what kind of spoting it was?  I have had a pink discharge for 2 days and then this morn I had a bleed.  I have spoken to the hospital and they have said not to worry, there is still a possible chance, but I can't help but think it is definetly over   

I am getting really bad AF pains, worse than normal and I feel faint/weak.

I am due to test on 14dp2dt, and today is 12dp

I am going    with worry

Debs


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

i'm expecting twins, i didnt experience spotting, or implantation bleed, i did have 2 sharp pains, 2 days apart. got af type cramps for ages too


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I had bleeding from 8DPT till 22DPT, and should know tomorrow when I have my first scan... I only had one embryo replaced though.


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Linlou

was your bleed heavy?  Mine is really heavy and has been since yesterday 12dpt - my tum is no longer bloated and is kinda tender. Breasts are still tender.

I read your post & it gave me a little hope, but I am 99% this is the end for me. Test tomorrow and find out for definate.

Debs


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

glad i bumped into you debs, i wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Jo

I am gonna need all the luck in the world.  Today is gonna be a long!!! day.

Past two days I have managed to keep myself busy, watching tv and playing games on pc, today is gonna be so much harder.

Will keep you posted

Debs


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Debs, in the first week, the bleeding was kinda heavy, and all colours, bright red, dark red, brown, pink... But there was NEVER any clots. I'm on heparin though, and because it thins the blood, I guess it looks heavier than it really is as well.
GOOD LUCK TOMORROW>


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks linlou
Will try and stay positive for tomorrow.

Did you have AF pains too?


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi girls

Well test day is finally here and we got the result I was expecting  

Have not been able to actual say the words, it hurts just to think it.  Got to make the dreaded call to the hospital in a bit.  DH taken the day off work, so will have his support.  Feel like I am in mourning   

debs


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Oh Debs

I am so sorry you didnt get the result you and all your fellow FF's had hoped for you, huge hugs to you and your DH.

Mel
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debs, I'm really sorry that you didn't test BFP as we'd all hoped   Go spoil yourself today


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> Thanks linlou
> Will try and stay positive for tomorrow.
> 
> Did you have AF pains too?


I did..

I'm SO sorry for your negative result...  You must be devestated..  ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Debs 

   so sorry hun

als xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thank you all for yor hugs etc.
Been in a vegative state most of the day, hungry but can't eat, tired but can't sleep.  Just want this all to be a bad nightmare.

Got to wait for follow up appointment to see if we can egg share again
will keep you posted.

Debs

Update - just got the call from the hospital and we can chare again - we will have the drugs increased!!!


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Debs - Sent you a personal message.

Thanks everyone for sharing your stories.  I hope others will find them helpful.

I'm on day 11 and this time I haven't had any sharp pain or spotting, which is a first so maybe this is a good sign for me.

Love, Anne X


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hiya

I just wanted to add my experience.  I had no spotting and I don't remember having any sharp pains other than the pain I was experiencing with the ohss which was on the right side.  I did have v mild af pains though which seemed to come and go and I still get them now!!!

Love and hugs

Cheryl xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Chezza - what were your signs of OHSS?

Debs


----------

